# PATTAYA | Apus Pattaya City Condominium



## pattaya2011 (Jul 18, 2011)

APUS is now completed with approximately 15 units still available for sale & is a good match for buyers looking for a high quality inner-city location ready for a quick move-in. Buyers committed to the APUS brand should consider CETUS, the developers latest creation on Jomtien beach. Although Cetus is now 90% sold out, we have many resale options available in the building for buyers seeking quality units on lower floors at reasonable prices.


----------

